# Sig virus



## hong (Apr 1, 2005)

Ctrl-R + obsessive-compulsive disorder = profit!


----------



## Gez (Apr 1, 2005)

I can get you beat.

Edit: There were 21695 instances of: [sigvirus]uhoh[/sigvirus] in this post. Now there's only one remaining.


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 1, 2005)

Hee hee - Now hong, you know we have limits to sig length...


----------



## diaglo (Apr 1, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Hee hee - Now hong, you know we have limits to sig length...





his sig knows no limits


----------



## Greylock (Apr 1, 2005)

> Due to budget constraints, EN World's messageboards will be returning to a bulletin board system later in the month. Keep an eye on this page for addresses of gaming shops in which the bulletin boards will be posted, and an address to which members may mail photocopies of their posts for distribution.




Oh my. And just when gas prices are peaking. Guess I'll have to bike back and forth to keep up with the postings. S'ok. I need the exercise.


----------



## Ghostwind (Apr 1, 2005)

Hong knows no limits, period. I thought everyone knew this.


----------



## Enkhidu (Apr 1, 2005)

The beauty of this is that I don't have sigs turned on.


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 1, 2005)

hong's :ahem: use is making me wish mine were turned off... 

Oh hong dear - you do know April Fool's is the one day that P-kitty lets me use the ban hammer right?


----------



## fett527 (Apr 1, 2005)

I have embraced the sig virus. The sig virus is my friend.

(F5 for one button goodness)


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Apr 1, 2005)

The sig virus is not my friend. The sig virus makes me sad and maladjusted.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 2, 2005)

The sig virus is very interesting.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 3, 2005)

of course, now everyone with the virus needs to go through their sigs and remove the no longer working code.  You;ve got your work cut out for you, Gez.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

all they have to do is highlight and delte the whole thing, simple enough I imagine.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Simple, yes.  But even that much text takes a while to highlight.


----------



## Staffan (Apr 3, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Simple, yes.  But even that much text takes a while to highlight.



 Ctrl+A is your friend, Citizen.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 4, 2005)

*fixed sig*


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 4, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Ctrl+A is your friend, Citizen.



Ah, true.  Didn't occur to me at the time.


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 16, 2015)

Happy delayed Sig Virus 10 Year Anniversary!


----------

